# Clicking noise coming from steering wheel? (on 2013)



## VWFSIB6 (Jun 12, 2007)

So, picked up my 2013 about two weeks go. As soon as I got it, I noticed a clicking noise coming from the steering wheel when steering. (Continiously clicking all throughout the range). So I took it back. They had the car for about 4 days since the first clockspring they got in was defective so they needed to order another one. 

So I went to go pick up the car today and the noise is still there. Same clicking noise. So theyre going to order another clockspring and see if it goes away. 

Is anyone else experiencing this? Pls don't tell me this is a normal trait of the CCs, It's driving me nuts. If my 1995 F-250 with 180,000 miles doesn't make this clicking noise, I don't think my 2013 VW "German Engineered" CC should, right?


----------



## VWFSIB6 (Jun 12, 2007)

I must say the dealership has been as helpful as possible so far, it's a shame Volkswagen clocksprings are suuuuch pieces of ****. (had to replace 2 on my B6 Passat & then another one ln my MKV GTI; I never had one that "clicked" like this though)


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

VWFSIB6 said:


> I must say the dealership has been as helpful as possible so far, it's a shame Volkswagen clocksprings are suuuuch pieces of ****. (had to replace 2 on my B6 Passat & then another one ln my MKV GTI; I never had one that "clicked" like this though)


 I agree VW does source crappy clocksprings. I am surprised I haven't replaced mine on my 06 Passat yet. :Knock on Wood: 

I bet they will have a updated version in a few months. I don't mind the wooshing sounds some have but the clicking would be annoying.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Boosted2003! said:


> I agree VW does source crappy clocksprings. I am surprised I haven't replaced mine on my 06 Passat yet. :Knock on Wood:
> 
> I bet they will have a updated version in a few months. I don't mind the wooshing sounds some have but the clicking would be annoying.


 
Yes, the whooshing, sounds like steering wheel bearings going bad. My CC, but not my Eos, has had this sound since new. The CC is a 2009 but the sound has never gotten worse. 

I wonder why my Eos has never had this sound?? VW engineering is not always equal across all of its models. Very frustrating, to say the least. 

"The Peoples Car".......Is it possible that Hitler is still alive????!!!!.........


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Unfortunately....if it's the same noise....it's normal. 

I posted this a couple months ago....read here: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ng-Wheel-Noise&highlight=steering+wheel+noise


----------



## VWFSIB6 (Jun 12, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> Unfortunately....if it's the same noise....it's normal.
> 
> I posted this a couple months ago....read here:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ng-Wheel-Noise&highlight=steering+wheel+noise


 thanks for the link 

and wow this sucks, if I would of known about this, I wouldn't of leased this car :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown: 



DavidPaul said:


> Yes, the whooshing, sounds like steering wheel bearings going bad. My CC, but not my Eos, has had this sound since new. The CC is a 2009 but the sound has never gotten worse.
> 
> I wonder why my Eos has never had this sound?? VW engineering is not always equal across all of its models. Very frustrating, to say the least.
> 
> "The Peoples Car".......Is it possible that Hitler is still alive????!!!!.........


 

I told myself multiple times going into this lease that I should stay away from VWs since the last two I had weren't the most reliable. Well, here I am kicking myself. :banghead: This is my last Volkswagen, without a doubt. This noise is simply unacceptable on a $30k+ car. I'm sitting here like :what: 

"German Engineered" .... lmfao, please. This might as well be built in North Korea


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

VWFSIB6 said:


> thanks for the link
> 
> and wow this sucks, if I would of known about this, I wouldn't of leased this car :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:
> 
> ...


 I have noticed my dads old 2009 CC never had the issue, my 06 b6 passat doesn't have the issue nor does my dads b6 passat wagon. I noticed a loaner car I use to drive a lot (work) had the noise at first but then it went away by the time the car was taken out of service at 4500 miles.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Unfortunately....if it's the same noise....it's normal.
> 
> I posted this a couple months ago....read here:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ng-Wheel-Noise&highlight=steering+wheel+noise


 Yes, this is definitely an old problem, but never the less, a continuing problem. Well, maybe not a problem. 

I posted on your original thread the same basic info that I posted on this one. The sound never gets worse, so the question is, is it really a problem? 

My CC now has almost 37,000 miles on it and the sound is exactly the same as it was when brand new. However, my Eos never had any noise when it was new and after 8,000 miles, it still does not. 

All I am saying is that the enginerring of these 2 vehicles is different but not necessarily is one better than the other. My CC is making a whooshing sound and my Eos is not, however, both are not failing either, nor are they getting worse. 

I am still very satisfied with both my Eos and my CC. 

Remember, nothing man made is perfect. When God starts making vehicles, I will invest everything I own into the stock of His company. 

Althoughly He has no company at this time, I am still I am investing 100% in futures.:heart:


----------



## VWFSIB6 (Jun 12, 2007)

here's a really quick video I made, is this the noise you guys are experiencing? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT7B8E3_N6c&feature=plcp 




I wish I would of known about this issue before leasing the car. Oh well, at least it's only a lease. 3 years & I'm done with Volkswagens officially. Which is a shame, cause the rest of the car is very nice, but this is just a joke. 




Boosted2003! said:


> I noticed a loaner car I use to drive a lot (work) had the noise at first but then it went away by the time the car was taken out of service at 4500 miles.


 How I wish this were the case.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*NO*

VWFSIB6 




Mine is a much smoother sound with no clicking that I can hear in your sound download.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

VWFSIB6 said:


> here's a really quick video I made, is this the noise you guys are experiencing?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT7B8E3_N6c&feature=plcp
> 
> ...


 
Can VW confirm thats the clock spring. Since I am not there to confirm thats where the noise is from exactly but that sounds like a different area. Thats not the typically swooshing VW's have which is really not noticeable all that much. 

Have your dealership get a regional tech/rep involved cause that would be so annoying. Most dealership will help you out but seems your dealership doesn't think highly of making the customer happy. There are dealership out there that do! If they are unwilling go to another dealership and/or call VWoA. 

Your video is pretty good evidence to help your case in my view. 

Where do you live in the US?


----------



## VWFSIB6 (Jun 12, 2007)

DavidPaul said:


> VWFSIB6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hmm I see, looks like I might have a different issue here 




Boosted2003! said:


> Can VW confirm thats the clock spring. Since I am not there to confirm thats where the noise is from exactly but that sounds like a different area. Thats not the typically swooshing VW's have which is really not noticeable all that much.
> 
> Have your dealership get a regional tech/rep involved cause that would be so annoying. Most dealership will help you out but seems your dealership doesn't think highly of making the customer happy. There are dealership out there that do! If they are unwilling go to another dealership and/or call VWoA.
> 
> ...


 I feel it through the steering wheel (the clicking) so I believe it's coming from there. I have another appointment Monday, so I'll keep u updated. I'm located in North NJ


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^ 
Yeah sorry man....I don't know if it's the exact same sound I have or not 

My steering wheel _(in my '11 or even now my '13)_ definitely doesn't click. 
Like Boosted2003! said....the typical/"normal" noise is more of a whooshing/whirring noise when you turn the steering wheel. 

I only hear mine at low speeds with the radio down though....other than that....don't really notice it. 

Good luck!


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> Yeah sorry man....I don't know if it's the exact same sound I have or not
> 
> My steering wheel _(in my '11 or even now my '13)_ definitely doesn't click.
> ...


 I have come to the conclusion that the "whooshing/Whirring" sound that you so correctly labled, is normal for the CC. 

It is only obvious when in a parking situation where the steering wheel has to be turned quickly, one revolution or more. Certainly not in normal driving such as turning corners. 

As I have said before, my Eos does not have this sound but my CC does, although it has never gotten any worse during its 37,000 miles of life. It sounded like this from the day I bought it. 

The clicking that some are hearing is a completely separate issue and should be repairable under warranty. At least, I hope so, for the sake of the people who are experiencing this.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DavidPaul said:


> I have come to the conclusion that the "whooshing/Whirring" sound that you so correctly labled, is normal for the CC.
> 
> It is only obvious when in a parking situation where the steering wheel has to be turned quickly, one revolution or more. Certainly not in normal driving such as turning corners.


 Exactly correct 

And per VW, it's normal but an "unwanted characteristic"


----------



## VWFSIB6 (Jun 12, 2007)

they changed out the clockspring, and the noise is gone :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



no more clicking sound. (like the youtube video i posted.)


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Ahh...good to hear!
Clicking would be the clockspring

The sound we're talking about is something else then, sorry :facepalm:


----------



## jpipdw (May 11, 2012)

Just started hearing this ticking from my steering wheel today a few hours ago. Taking it to the dealer first thing in the morning. Car has 2400 miles on it


----------



## BanamexDF (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey guys, just thought I'd update this with some information. For a long time, I had the faint clicking noise coming behind the steering wheel. And this was a clicking noise I could only hear when driving slowly and turning the wheel slowly. The noise wasn't the "whooshing/whirring" some others have described. I, too, thought it was the clockspring, but after it was replaced at 32k miles due to the recall, I still could hear it.

I took it back to the dealer and it turned out that the airbag springs were noisy. They replaced my airbag with a brand new one and the clicking is now completely gone. Hope this helps :thumbup:


----------

